# If you could buy a puppy, any puppy....



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

So I am tasked by club member with the job of trying to help her find a puppy for SchH and possibly future breeding. My instructions thus far are pretty much "find what *you* (meaning me) would buy if you were shopping". Ah, what fun I get to have! 

I have my eyes on a couple upcoming litters over in Europe, but am still searching to see what is out there. I thought this might be an interesting topic of discussion, and some folks here also might have some good suggestions of breedings to check into that I otherwise wouldn't have come across.

Requirements:
Working lines only. West German, Czech/Slovak, or combo preferred.
Color doesn't matter, though no breed faults of course. Like everyone else it seems, they'd love a dark or black sable, but it isn't at all a priority.
Stock coat.
Middle to upper middle size.
Good health history.
Do NOT want a sporty/prey monger type dog. Strong, but not extreme, drives and must be a balanced dog with correct mix of drives and the genetics to do protection as protection, not a game. Moderate (not low, trigger happy) thresholds. Exceptional nerves. Hard. Biddable. Moderately social. Aloof is fine, but dog must be approachable.

Looking for a puppy, not an adult or green dog.
Location doesn't matter. US would be nice, but willing to import.
Price is not an issue, within reason of course.


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

Sounds like Raven and Tobi to me.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

If I could buy any puppy...and go back in time to before it was sold...I've been watching a male puppy (Griff) at training from this litter that was OUTSTANDING. And just about what you described. 









G Litter | Atlanta K9 Academy

I've actually watched a number of dogs from their program. They produce some really exceptional dogs.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd contact Cliff.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Doc said:


> I'd contact Cliff.


Already been chatting with Cliff about it and am seriously looking at a litter in Europe that he and I discussed.  

But I'm looking for some more ideas and options as well.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Chris.AB...lol and that doesn't mean you Chris...hahaha:hug: I wish I could post a pic, your description fits him to a tee!!:wub:


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

cliffson1 said:


> Chris.AB...lol and that doesn't mean you Chris...hahaha:hug: I wish I could post a pic, your description fits him to a tee!!:wub:


I already have an email out to Zbynek! And did get the pics you emailed of your Chris.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Just teasing!!


----------



## eidna22 (Aug 5, 2010)

I would go all out and get something straight from Anrebri. That's just me though. I love Czech dogs!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I co-own and imported a Frankie Anrebri son, he is very nice dog.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Interesting topic that seems to have gotten lost. Hope no one minds that I moved it to the weekly discussion topics.

I have a few rattling around in my head that interest me and it sounds like your club member and myself might be looking for something similar (with the exception that I'd rather not have a sable). I've pretty much made up my mind but I'll be interested in what people recommend.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Sounds like what I am looking for as well, minus the breeding rights... will definitely have to watch this topic. 

Chris, would you mind PMing me the kennels you are looking at over seas for future reference?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Gosh, sounds like what I am breeding for. Except the bloodlines. My female is West German and looking for an East German stud right now. Having a hard time finding a male with titles *AND* health clearances. Either that or they are retired. Also have to have the right bloodlines. I wish people would keep their websites up to date.


----------



## bravo25 (Aug 7, 2010)

dude check out neuk9 .com hit available gott some nice pupss!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Look for pups from Ray Sickinger Moorwerk!!! I actually am thinking about adding a pup from him to my program from a V rated black female....I think Cliff should like his pedigree!

Lee


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

If I could buy any puppy it would Be a SABLE Rin Tin Tin pup. RIN TIN TIN Upcoming Litters :wub:


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

ChristenHolden said:


> If I could buy any puppy it would Be a SABLE Rin Tin Tin pup. RIN TIN TIN Upcoming Litters :wub:


That is sweet, just delightful.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow, thats an insane amount of money to pay just to have a pup with Rin Tin Tin bloodline


I want med-high drive, high threshold, med energy(for a GSD), and solid nerve. Color does not matter, dark preferred.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm not sure how to take that. But I'm going to assume its good. But anyway that is the pup I would get I know a Rinty pup is not a dog to do protecton and is mainly looks and he would only be MY pet any way. I know this is NOT the kind of dog the OP is looking for. But going by the post tital its I would get. And look here I love the last litters Snoopy them. RIN TIN TIN Rachael Litter


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

If I won the lottery I'd go with an Arebri dog too, but maybe because of languaje barriers I'd stick with a pup from the dog Cliff imported, LOL.

I would also look at Eurosportk9, I know they have great SAR dogs all over the world, but I ignore if those are the kind of dog the person is looking.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

ChristenHolden said:


> If I could buy any puppy it would Be a SABLE Rin Tin Tin pup. RIN TIN TIN Upcoming Litters :wub:


RTT dogs are awesome!!! I've had two (Niki & Mac) and would get a third in a heartbeat! They're extremely intelligent, willing to please, always on the go when outdoors, calm and quiet in the house. 

I know some RTT dogs have been placed as service dogs with autistic children, several who were police dogs, some who distinguished themselves in SAR, etc.

On the downside, both of mine had high prey drives, Niki's was higher than Mac's and both had separation anxiety (Niki's was worse than Mac's). 

I'll be honest, both Niki and Mac were give to me as gifts from the breeder, but I'd pay the price for a third one without blinking an eye!!!


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

I would look here: http://www.eurosportk9.com/ourmales.asp
..::Eurosport K-9 Training and Import Services


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> G Litter | Atlanta K9 Academy


Hot Diggedy K9 GSD Doggy those are some nice dogs on that site ! :wild:


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We have a 3 dogs in our club from here:
Hillview Kennels - German Shepherd Puppies

2 from the I litter and 1 from the R litter. Ivan Balabonov is also working a bitch from the I litter IIRC.


----------

